# fire trainingكورس اطفاء كامل مع الاسئلة والتقييم



## safety113 (2 مارس 2010)

اليكم بالمرفقات كورس تدريبي عن الاطفاء مع الاسئلة والتقييم كاملا ارجو الافادة والتعميم للفائدة
انظر المرفقات


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز safety113 علىهذه المعلومات المفيدة.


----------



## hussam yusuf (3 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخ أحمد
مشاركة جميلة


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (8 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (9 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية اخى احمد.... ومشكور كتير على هذا الكورس ...وهل يمكن لنا ان نعربه ....حيث انه ليس(المتدربين) كل مستويات التدريب على مستوى الانجليزية..عفوا فى طلبى اخى العزيز.


----------



## عمروصلاح (13 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم - موضوع جميل


----------



## husscorps (14 مارس 2010)

thanks a lot & good luck


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (15 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (31 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور أخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا...*​


----------



## dune2010 (2 أغسطس 2010)

baraka alahou fika wa a3taka koula alkheir


----------



## ناجي الزهراني (12 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدهارون (12 أغسطس 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## emam_otefy (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fraidi (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## المهندس ساري (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوور ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## agharieb (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## mohamedgad (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل جدأ ومشكور جدا


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## nofal (18 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## mohamedgad (20 يناير 2012)

ألف شكر يا أخى واللى عندة ملف عن سلوك النار ( fire behevor) بالعربى يارجالة


----------



## fraidi (5 فبراير 2012)

مشكور أخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## Seniorman (5 فبراير 2012)

مشكور أخي على مشاركتنا المعلومات والفائدة


----------



## Taelna (6 فبراير 2012)

Thanks a lot for good effort ​


----------



## medhat56 (9 فبراير 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mohamedmashaly (14 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## safety_engineer (14 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على المجهود المبذول


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (15 فبراير 2012)

thank you my friend


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (16 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.نبيل يس (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## loran419 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## mahmoud morshedy (24 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohamedgad (24 فبراير 2014)

مجهود رائع أخى الكريم


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (18 مارس 2014)

شكراجزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fraidi (9 فبراير 2015)

بوركتم


----------



## ecc1010 (14 مارس 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن له حق على ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا


----------

